# Light Fly Rod for Yak



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

I recently acquired a 6'6" 4 wt IM6 Melalucka fly rod on eBay for $8.50, that's right $8.50 plus $15.00 postage. They are still being auctioned off if anyone interested.

I intend using it for bream and river bass. It casts a dream with a 5 wt line and it represents excellent value. My mate has one nd put me onto it so I was aware of how good the rod was before bidding. one of my losing bids was $32.00 but next auction got it for $8.50. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thought someone may be interested

Rod


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

I got a saratoga 6wt on ebay for about the same price...not half bad really but too heavy for yak I find so will definitely bid for a melaluka. for the price of a cup (or 3) or coffee why wouldnt u


----------



## Luke308 (Sep 5, 2007)

If you guys need flies stay on ebay and look for Mike & Rod Fly Tasmania. I am sure that is the name.

If you want something inperticular just send him an email and he will sought you out your needs, fresh or salt.

His flies are great and so are his prices


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Luke. Have purchased some flies from him but generally tie 95% of my own.He has some good bream flies

Rod


----------



## Luke308 (Sep 5, 2007)

that awesome i have always wanted to give that a try.

i reckon its a form of art


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

What sort of reel are you using?I'm looking for a fly reel for saltwater fly fishing.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Raumati I am presently using the Gillies Guide Series Reel ( suitable for 4/5/6 wt).It is a wide arbour reel and comes with a spare spool. Whilst not made for salt water I clean it in fresh water, let it dry and spray with Inox after each use.

I have been looking at saltwater specific reels on Basspro and Cabela's net sites and will one day get around to buying one from there. There are some excellent reels there.

Rod


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

Cheers Rod, those are great sites, I quite like the look of these,

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... rchResults


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Speaking of saltwater fly reels I picked up one of these from Cabelas. Its proving to be a very tough, economical, knock around fly reel for the kayak.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... id=0029837

Cheers

Anthony


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

Anthony , I think I'll get one of those.I was contemplating an alvey fly reel.
What have you been catching on it and how is it holding up to the salt water?


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

I've been using the 4-6 model on a 4wt TFO blank. Just been messing around with bream on bread flies. I'm looking forward to the Frigates coming back into Port Hacking this summer. Should give the drag a good workout.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Occy
The rod and reel that I mentioned are excellent for small trout streams, bream and small flathead and bread flies for mullet Will provide a lot of pleasure fishing fly on such light gear.
Incidentally I recently purchased a 4 piece 4wt 6'6" St Crois from Basspro. Ordered it at the same time as I was bidding on eBay for the Melaleuka. It is a sensational rod or as they say Gold!gold!gold! Again purchased for the Yak. Both rods should be great for river bass to say 50cm.

Anthony 
That Echo reel looks a real workhorse for salt water.I was looking at a wide arbor but made of aluminium so that it would be light and salt water resistent.How does the Echo come up weight wise? the aluminium reels are about double the price.

Rod


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Luke 308 and others interested

I meant to mention earlier that http://www.rorandfly.com.au is the source of the flies from Tasmania.The ones I have purchased are well tied and cheap. He caters for both fresh and saltwater.

Rod


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

Just lurking here and watching with interest.... guys you will be disappointed if you buy a cheap fly rod, make sure you spend as much as you can if you want to be even half serious about fly fishing. Its really like cheap spinning reels - there ain't no such thing, you get what you pay for! Re St Croix - they are beautiful rods and can be very expensive in their "upper end" models.

If you want a cheap reel for your new fly rod it is not as important as the rod itcelf, which does all the work, not the reel. You can save a little by getting a graphite body one. They are possibly a little bigger but that doesn't matter, also more brittle if you drop it but that shouldn't matter either in a yak.

Where you need to spend your dollars is in the rod and line. And get a six weight or larger.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Wolfy what you say is quite right re quality rods etc.

Suprisingly the rod I referred to (not theCroix) for its price is excellent value and a good rod for light saltwater use and small streams and I was specifically referring to 4wt gear. the rod size is excellent for the yak and it is a good cheap entry rod for those starting out and also a good rod for those of us who do not want to subject our Loomis gear to salt water.

Rod


----------

